# Gray Tree Frog call in my enclosure



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

My Gray Tree Frog Christian calling in my 125 Gallon PA Woods Vivarium built for American Toads and Gray Tree Frogs

https://youtu.be/XCsaZQqUBHg

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## amac (May 9, 2018)

I kept one many years ago. One of my favorite species! They have a great call too, which is good, because in my experience the love to make noise haha.


----------



## AAronCap (Jan 14, 2018)

amac said:


> I kept one many years ago. One of my favorite species! They have a great call too, which is good, because in my experience the love to make noise haha.


Thanks! He's truly a bold little guy and he's becoming a favorite of everyone because he looks like he poses for pictures and he interacts with the toads. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

